

Watch Only Bitcoin Wallet HTTP Service base on BitcoinJ - sserrano44
https://code.google.com/r/c1devrandom-bitcoinj/source/list?name=watcher_service1

======
sserrano44
Docs: [https://code.google.com/r/c1devrandom-
bitcoinj/source/browse...](https://code.google.com/r/c1devrandom-
bitcoinj/source/browse/WatcherService/README.md?name=watcher_service1)

